# The moment your OCD started...



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I remember the event that caused my OCD to start. I was in fourth or fifth grade, and our teacher took us to a museum. The museum was a taxidermy museum. Taxidermy is like when they take a dead animal and stuff it up and put it for display. Like those moose heads hunters have on their walls. Anyway, I found this very disturbing because I remember there were jars of dead floating animals and other weird stuff. I kept on thinking I cant touch this stuff, I can't look at it, and I tried really keeping my hands to myself because it seemed so wrong and gross. Anyway, I think that's what had set off my illness...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's interesting. I remember being young and checking out into my own world. I remember I'd always count the trees that I saw when my mom would drive me to school in the morning. There were always a lot of trees and I would count them as fast as I could in my head. It wasn't something I consciously did it was just like an event that took place in my head without my consent. I also for the longest time would make patterns in my head out of words and patterns by tapping my fingers to the amount of letters in words. Again not something I consciously did but rather just something that went on in my head that I couldn't control.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

had it as a teen, don't have it anymore. it started with superstitious thoughts that if I didn't do something that something bad or negative would happen like retaking steps, washing hands, opening and closing doors, etc...


----------



## annpacs (Mar 29, 2011)

You’re not alone in your struggle with OCD, and participating in a support group is an effective reminder of that. In a support group, you can share your experience and learn from others who are going through the same thing you are. Read books on the disorder and talk to your therapist and doctor. The more you know, the better able you will be to manage your symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That's interesting. I remember being young and checking out into my own world. I remember I'd always count the trees that I saw when my mom would drive me to school in the morning. There were always a lot of trees and I would count them as fast as I could in my head. It wasn't something I consciously did it was just like an event that took place in my head without my consent. I also for the longest time would make patterns in my head out of words and patterns by tapping my fingers to the amount of letters in words. Again not something I consciously did but rather just something that went on in my head that I couldn't control.


hey Kenny... I did the same thing...







the counting and also finger tapping to words.. like for example also ... automobile..

i would tap 3 times... auto- mo - bile... .. weeeird.. i still do it sometimes. But inositol (vitamin) and b-complex is suppose to help with OCD and ive been taking it and haven't counted as much.


----------

